# Ordner auf Desktop erstellen(Pc unabhängig)



## Donegum (1. Dez 2014)

Hallo Leute,
wir haben heute in Informatik als Hausaufgabe aufbekommen einen Ordner auf den Desktop zu
erstellen lasse, dies sollte jedoch auf jeden Pc funktionieren.(+ Sachen damit machen aber das
weiß ich)
Wenn man den User weiß geht es ja so: 

File bla = new File ("C://User//-name-//Desktop//Ordner");
bla.makedir();

..wie gesagt, wie geht es wenn man den Benutzernamen nicht kennt ?

Danke für eure Antworten !


----------



## VfL_Freak (1. Dez 2014)

Moin,


```
System.getProperty( "user.dir" )
```

Gruß
Klaus

BTW: EIN Thema reicht !!!


----------



## Androbin (1. Dez 2014)

VfL_Freak hat gesagt.:


> ```
> System.getProperty( "user.dir" )
> ```


Tut mir ja leid, aber Donegum braucht nicht "user.dir", sondern "user.home"!


----------



## Joose (2. Dez 2014)

Ich werde dieses Thema schließen, wenn es noch Fragen/Anregungen zu dem Problem gibt bitte in folgenden Thread weiterposten


----------

